

Show HN: Never forget what you've loaned or borrowed with IOUmate.com - dgeb

I.O.U. Mate is a new service for tracking I.O.U.s of any kind, from dollars to drinks to books you've loaned. It can be used to schedule recurring debts like allowances or shared rent. You can invite friends to share I.O.U.s with Facebook, Twitter or email, or you can choose to track debts privately.<p>As the designer and developer of this service, I'd love to get some feedback (and of course, early users). My company (Cerebris - I'm a co-founder) developed this application in order to try out a lot of tech, from Rails 3 to jQuery Mobile to Omniauth to hosting at Rackspace. Once we realized how useful it had become to us personally, we decided to add some extra polish and features.<p>We're keeping this service completely free, although we may add premium features in the future. We also plan to introduce native apps for a small fee (perhaps $1.99).<p>I really hope you find I.O.U. Mate fun and useful. Please let me know what you think - I'd appreciate feedback of any kind. Thanks in advance for checking it out!<p>http://IOUmate.com
======
dgeb
Clickable: <http://IOUmate.com/>

